# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Runescape account phisher.

## WoTLKleaked

Hey does anyone have a guide on how to make a Runescape account phisher?

Like, when you click on the link, they have to send in their username and password.

----------


## Confucius

We don't allow phishers or any scamming anymore

----------


## Xel

What Confucius said.
*Thread closed.*

----------

